# [SOLVED] Call of Duty: World at War patch problems



## Ken Hayes (Oct 9, 2009)

I reinstalled my game and when putting in the patches I came across this problem. All patches came from Flie Planet.

Patch 1.1 no problem
Patch 1.2 no problem
Patch 1.3 no problem
Patch 1.4 Cannot locate valid game at C:/Program Files/Activision/Call of Duty-World at War/

I tried getting that patch at a couple of different sites and get same result. The game is deffinately where its supposed to be on my C drive.

Anyone have any idea whats up ??

Ken


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War patch problems*

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

You don't need to update incrementally, reinstall the game using Revo Uninstaller and download the 1.4 Patch as it has all the other patches with it (thus being such a large filesize). This should solve the problem.


----------



## Ken Hayes (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War patch problems*

Actually, you do indeed have to do all patches incrementally. The next higher patch will not install unless the next lower patch is already installed. The reason the 1.4 patch is so big is because its actually a 1.2-1.4 patch that includes map packs. I tried the Revo and that didnt help. I then contacted Activision and they said to use Windows Install Clean Up tool (which worked) and reinstall all the patches in order. Finally I am now able to get back to playing the game. I hope this info is some help for you and others. Thank You.

Ken


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty: World at War patch problems*

Patch 1.4 (called 1.3 to 1.4) can't be installed alone you are right
Patch 1.6 can be installed alone without the other patches
here is patch 1.6 (Size: 1.2+ gig)
http://www.fileplanet.com/205144/200000/fileinfo/Call-of-Duty:-World-at-War---Patch-v1.6 

anyway, glad you solved the problem and thank you for sharing the solution with us, I'll mark the thread as solved, if you need anything else, don't hesitate and ask


----------

